# Looking for Roleplaying Discord Servers



## Inkblooded (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi there, I am looking to join a Discord server for group roleplaying. 

Most of my characters are non-human, but not traditionally anthro either. Often my characters will be an original or unspecified species, so human-only or real-animal-only groups are not for me.

18+ is ok and so are mature themes. 

If you have a server, post the invite link and a short description of what it's about. 

Thank you !


----------



## SassyCat (Jan 2, 2018)

Hey! I currently have a role play on discord about foxes living in leashes, sort of like the book series Warriors. Are you interested?


----------



## SlyRiolu (Jan 2, 2018)

forums.furaffinity.net: join mah discord thingeh
We're just trying to populate the server we'll develop a plot later.


----------

